
Chrome Extension which warns against fake news and Satire in FB - tomlong
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/news-guardian/iinonikkakojeckpagjdodleifjdaeae
======
fortyseven
Dev here! Wrote this quick tool to help give people a heads up that they might
want to verify the content they're about to read (or share). It does not
censor or block content, it just changes the background color of the article
in your Facebook feed. Ideas and constructive criticisms are encouraged!

Trying to keep the list updated daily. Looking into Firefox/Safari/Edge builds
when I have time.

While most of the sites on the list are ones that few would argue against, a
handful might be considered controversial, or revealing a bias on my part. I
can't (completely) avoid that bias, but I'm more than willing to discuss the
removal/addition of sites. (I prefer requests about that be made via GitHub
issues tickets, so I can keep track of them!)

------
tomlong
It's on github.

[https://github.com/Fortyseven/News-
Guardian/](https://github.com/Fortyseven/News-Guardian/)

------
tmaly
Is the extension a satire?

It uses a fixed list of sites like forbes.com, drudgereport.com

[https://github.com/Fortyseven/News-
Guardian/blob/master/src/...](https://github.com/Fortyseven/News-
Guardian/blob/master/src/ng_config.js)

~~~
tomlong
That's what it does..

"With a database of over 370 websites, News Guardian will draw attention to
these articles in your news feed, warn you that an article might not be what
it seems on the surface, or requires further investigation.

News Guardian does NOT censor content, nor does it apply labels. It merely
adds a tint to the background color of linked content to remind you to check
the source."

------
ribble
have been alarmed lately about self-acclaimed "authenticators of truth" being
used to dispel accurate but unpleasant information.

damned if one does, damned if one doesn't.

~~~
fortyseven
Honestly, I'd be more concerned if this was built into Facebook itself. At
least, in this case, it's optional. It doesn't straight up censor the content,
either. It just slaps some color on the background. And if you think an entry
is unfair, you can contest it -- open a ticket on GitHub. Or you can build
your own version tailored to your tastes.

I'm open to suggestions for an alternate approach, of course.

